# Milo Stout



## dabre4 (24/5/10)

G'day,

Was having some Milo the other night and the thought struck me. Milo is made from malt, so why not try some in a sweet stout. Anyone tryed this?


----------



## benno1973 (24/5/10)

Try this link. I don't think it'd leave much residual sweetness. Most of that sugar would be fermented?


----------



## jayse (24/5/10)

Pretty sure milo has milk powder in it aswell


----------



## enoch1973 (24/5/10)

I'd be looking for a chocolate stout recipe personally... 
Probably using a gratuitous amount of chocolate malt...
A grain with an EBC around 1200...


----------



## Wolfy (24/5/10)

There is a blog-thing on the web where a guy made 'beer' from nothing but Ovaltine, which is pretty much the same as Milo, he said the results were interesting - and not at all chocolate or sweet like he expected ... and yes it does have milk solids which are not really something you want in 'beer'.


----------



## dabre4 (25/5/10)

Ahhhhhh! Milk bad. Ok, scratch that idea!


----------

